# Meeko ADBA reg



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Meeko is up for rehoming. He is an awesome dog with kids, cats, and other dogs, as hes not picky. (with of course the proper introduction). If you are looking for a therapy dog, he is your boy and would be AWESOME with that sort of training. Gentle with not a mean bone in his body. He is housetrained, rarely chews anything (once in awhile you'll catch him with your sock) but nothing serious. He absolutly ADORES kids and is trained to be polite. He has manners and is trained with simple obedience such as sit, stay, down (stubborn on that), NO, and leave it. He knows not to pull on the leash and his recall command is 100% He has been trained in weight pulling and DOES weight pull but hasnt been put to the limit so he could be an awesome weight pull dog possibly just doesnt have the type of drive im looking for. He has been inside/outside NEVER runs off my property and is extremely friendly with neighbors/strangers. If your interested him please shoot me a pm and we can go from there. He utd on all his shots, and is ADBA registered.

If interested you can contact me or Chinadog for more details


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

here are a few pics.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

he looks great.he'll be a great addition to any yard.


----------



## LadyInk (Jul 30, 2011)

*Looking for...*

Sounds like a nice dog, I am looking fot APBT to be my "personal helper dog" - I'm in the wheelchair and need friend who can come everywhere with me (shops, librarys, ...) 
But maybe I still live too far away even the world is small... I live in Finland.
I live in the country and here is enough space to run and swim, pulling is also quite familiar for me - I had great danish and they likes pulling.
I have electrical wheelchair and long "walks or runs" are simply system for me  of course dog must sometimes pull me if battery goes empty... 
well, I may keep on looking...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't believe this dog is still available.This thread is from last year.


----------



## LadyInk (Jul 30, 2011)

*I'm blind...*

...and thanks, I noticed that date now also :roll:


----------

